# Visceral fat measurement cpt



## abranch13 (Jun 25, 2012)

We are looking into scanning pts to get their quantifying visceral fat measurement, does anyone currently do this?  If so, what cpt code are you using for the scan and do you get reimbursement form Medicare or any other insurance carriers?


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jun 25, 2012)

What kind of scanning are you doing?  I'm familiar with a hand-held device that calculates V02 for resting metabolic rate, but scanning (like radiological scanning??) for visceral fat is a new one for me.  

Can you give us more details?  Thanks, Pam


----------



## abranch13 (Jun 25, 2012)

We are looking into the Coresourse software which uses the DXA scan to get this info


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jun 25, 2012)

http://blue.regence.com/trgmedpol/radiology/rad41.html

I did come up with this contractor's description.  Scroll to the bottom:  the CPT they suggest is 76499, which is an unlisted code.  

https://www.bcidaho.com/providers/medical_policies/rad/mp_60140.asp

Here's another one:  they come right out and say the procedure is "investigational", and we all know what that means. 

Contact Coresource to see what they suggest, then contact your payers to see if they cover the service.

Let us know what you find out.  Thanks!  Pam


----------

